# Tips! drivers provide service and deserve to be tipped



## Xphoria (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi I wanted to raise the question to uber drivers and customers alike. 

Drivers 
How would receiving tips from uber customers help you?

What extra service would you be able to provide if tips are paid

Uber customers.

Why would you not tip your Uber driver?

How do you feel about Uber no tip policy to drivers 
Uber claims there is no need to tip yet they suggest drivers provide water and mints and charges to clients, and some drivers even make extra stops on flat rate areas for uber customers at no charge. so why would you not tip your driver


----------



## Xphoria (Jun 18, 2014)

I would like to answer my own post as a driver tips would help with our rising fuel cost our bridge tolls and our airport fees. Tips would also help pay for the damages that uber customers cause to our vehicles like hit our doors when they rush out the car and open the door and hit a poll or another car or some other object

As a driver tips will also help with providing water mints and candies to the customers.

Tips will also pay for the leather seating repairs and the suspension on the cars.
uber customers and Uber it self don't see these costs but as drivers we do see these costs as drivers try to keep the cars as clean as possible.

The above items are caused by customers thinking that uber drivers and the drivers cars are immured to damages. A customer orders a town car and wants to stuff it with more than 4 people, as a driver we fear getting locked out the system by uber because of the customer complaining so we allow it and the cause of this is we mess up our suspension or shocks or airbags or transmission on the vehicle.

One real example I had a uber customer request an SUV to a hardware store and when I arrived the customer had 30 boxes of heavy bricks and wanted to stuff them in my SUV that's costs 60k new. I refused and the customer got upset and asked me what is he suppose to do. I told him call a hauling company I think you got the service mixed up.
I left it's not worth it for me to carry this stuff at the uber rates.

I put this post up to get the opinions of the uber customers and drivers and uber employees that are on this board


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

From the Uber user agreement:

"You acknowledge that there is no tipping for any transportation services that you provide pursuant to the receipt of a Request. You understand and agree that, for the mutual benefit of the Parties, Company may endeavor to attract new Users to the Service and Software, and to increase existing Users’ use of the Service and Software, through advertising and marketing to the effect that tipping is “voluntary,” “not required,” and/or “included” in the Service Fee paid by the User. You understand that the aim of advertising and marketing to the effect that there is no need to leave a tip is ultimately to increase the number of Requests you receive through the Service and Software. You agree that the existence of any 
such advertising or marketing does not entitle you to any payment beyond the payment of Service Fees as provided in this Agreement"


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> From the Uber user agreement:
> 
> "You acknowledge that there is no tipping for any transportation services that you provide pursuant to the receipt of a Request. You understand and agree that, for the mutual benefit of the Parties, Company may endeavor to attract new Users to the Service and Software, and to increase existing Users' use of the Service and Software, through advertising and marketing to the effect that tipping is "voluntary," "not required," and/or "included" in the Service Fee paid by the User. You understand that the aim of advertising and marketing to the effect that there is no need to leave a tip is ultimately to increase the number of Requests you receive through the Service and Software. You agree that the existence of any
> such advertising or marketing does not entitle you to any payment beyond the payment of Service Fees as provided in this Agreement"


Pretty Clear about the whole issue aren't they!


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Why don't you do a fare review if somebody damages your car? Also, uber just recommends to give candy and water but you don't have to. I used to until people would take 1 sip and leave it in my car. Now I don't do do that anymore. There really is no way for you to do something to receive a tip. I mean all can do is drive right and be nice. I guess you can give happy endings....wait maybe not lol


Xphoria said:


> I would like to answer my own post as a iver tips would help with our rising fuel cost our bridge tolls and our airport fees. Tips would also help pay for the damages that uber customers cause to our vehicles like hit our doors when they rush out the car and open the door and hit a poll or another car or some other object
> 
> As a driver tips will also help with providing water mints and candies to the customers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

We could try putting a sticker up I once saw at a Cafe:

"Good Tippers make Good Lovers"


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah but how do they tip... what kind of payment


----------



## Xphoria (Jun 18, 2014)

There is no way for customers to tip uber drivers via the uber app. Many customers want to it drivers and some tip cash and some think that tip is already included because uber tells them that there is no need to tip and many miss under stand that statement . 

Some customers ask if it's ok to take tips. I explain to them the uber policy and let them know that tip is not included. Some say they don't have cash and that they thought that uber charges an extra 20% tip to their card on their account. 
I just clear it up for the customer and let them know that uber does not charge extra and that tip is not included. 

Many customers say "I wish there was a way I could tip you" because they don't have cash.

Does any one know of a way to tip via an app.
I don't like the idea of square or paypal to accept tips because it just messes up the meaning of the service we provide as professional drivers. But if there was another way to do it were its seamless I think it would make more sense.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Xphoria said:


> There is no way for customers to tip uber drivers via the uber app. Many customers want to it drivers and some tip cash and some think that tip is already included because uber tells them that there is no need to tip and many miss under stand that statement .
> 
> Some customers ask if it's ok to take tips. I explain to them the uber policy and let them know that tip is not included. Some say they don't have cash and that they thought that uber charges an extra 20% tip to their card on their account.
> I just clear it up for the customer and let them know that uber does not charge extra and that tip is not included.
> ...


If you would like to accept tips thru the app, my suggestion would be to sign up for Lyft if it is available in your city.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't really see a big deal having a tip option or button in Uber app. Uber can say its not madatory but at least create the option for riders who wish to. Is that so hard? Or mybe Uber doesn't want drivers to live well so drivers can be dependant on Uber? This whole process is for everyone to make money Uber and drivers. But somehow it is very difficult. Its like I want to have healthy teeth but my dentist gives me bad info.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

remy said:


> I don't really see a big deal having a tip option or button in Uber app. Uber can say its not madatory but at least create the option for riders who wish to. Is that so hard? Or mybe Uber doesn't want drivers to live well so drivers can be dependant on Uber? This whole process is for everyone to make money Uber and drivers. But somehow it is very difficult. Its like I want to have healthy teeth but my dentist gives me bad info.


Yes like floss, gargle, then brush your teeth, afterwards, eat a king size Snickers bar right before sleep.......


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

That is a curios one - I don't necessary think we automatically "deserve" a tip however - clients being told NOT to tip is just plainly a sleight to us. Plain. Simple. & WHY???


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Something that people don't seem to understand is that UberX is a low end product. If a person were looking for the easiest and cheapest possible way to get a ride, what makes you think they want to pay more money on top of it by tipping? I do UberBlack and I rarely get tips and my average fare is $50.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder what the office would say if a customer said they would like to tip through the account, the drivers response was "Fine, I can arrange that - how much would the tip be?" 

Then hit the "Fare Review" button at the end of the trip and put the request as specified by the client through. 

What would they do?? Go against the wishes of both the Rider and Driver? Not the nasty, mean-spirited entity they would wish to publicly promote methinks.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I wonder what the office would say if a customer said they would like to tip through the account, the drivers response was "Fine, I can arrange that - how much would the tip be?"
> 
> Then hit the "Fare Review" button at the end of the trip and put the request as specified by the client through.
> 
> What would they do?? Go against the wishes of both the Rider and Driver? Not the nasty, mean-spirited entity they would wish to publicly promote methinks.


They would promptly ignore the request. I have yet to receive a response to any fare review request.


----------

